# Is my ss crs shrimp paralyzed??



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for the obnoxious title, but titles that stand out more get picked more...

So I just found what might be my first dead shrimp in _months._ He's just laying upside down. 

I'm confused by the fact that he doesn't look dead. How can you tell in CRS shrimp? I give weekly water changes (30%), the tank is an 8 gallon cube (regretting not having a larger tank), and take pretty excellent care of them. I haven't lost one in the three months I've had them. (I've lost rcs but never crs... go figure?)

Temp- 71oF
gH- 3
kH- 0
ammonia, nitrites are 0
nitrates- 5 ppm
pH- 6.5

All my params are pretty good, I have amazon frogbit to help soak up nitrites/nitrates. Why would he be upside down? He doesn't look dead (rcs at least turn a different color) but another shrimp was picking at him. Things don't look good... and to make things worse, I'm leaving on a plane ride in two hours.

*I do have a problem with nematodes. I absolutely hate them but they're there to stay, I've never been able to get rid of them. I know they aren't planaria.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

You may have just entered the world of SIDS (Sudden Invertebrate Death Syndrome). We all have this happen every once in a while. Sometimes you just have to let it go, hopefully you have a considerable amount of them left. I feel your pain... BTW, you wrote NitrAtes instead of NitrItes next to Ammonia... I was baffled until I saw NitrAtes written below it.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

That happened to one of my amanos. He just started what looked like a mild seizure and then just slowly rolled over and died. It happens. Sorry for your loss.

BTW, you should look into raising your gH and kH. Ideally it'll be between 4-6 and 1-2. Extremely soft water leads to molting problems over time. This could possibly be the cause of death for that shrimp.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I've been keeping them in the roughly the same params as my supplier. Haven't had an issue yet. kH is actually closer to 1 than 0.

I've heard of SIDS, I just didn't think it'd happen. 

This happened once before to me, with my only tiger shrimp. I was keeping it with my rcs, and it was my favorite shrimp of them all. Then all of a sudden it stopped moving around. It wouldn't stand or anything.

I scooped it up in a net, put it in a little fish net breeder with some moss as a cushion, and let it sit there for a week. It showed no signs of movement, but it didn't seem dead.

Then, I looked at it one day, and it was standing right side up again. He was fine! The shrimp's name was Senior Shrimpo. Hence my user name. 

I really don't want to give up on this guy, but I don't have time to go super doctor again.


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

I just had this happen to a crystal today too...it was like it had a heart attack


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

I didn't even see anything happen. It was like he just started to play roll over (yes I'm relating them to dogs) and just decided not to complete the roll.

It's so weird. There goes $8. He was a nice SS too, close to an SSS.


----------



## pao81cha (Feb 26, 2010)

This happened to me also. I notice some hydras at the edge of my sponge filter. Water perameter was great. So I started looking really hard to see if could see any planeria or hydras. They are hard to find if your not suspecting them. When you don notice you are already infested.


----------



## Aquascapejackson (Feb 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> You may have just entered the world of SIDS (Sudden Invertebrate Death Syndrome).


Lol, a bit less tragic then the real SIDS :hihi:


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

pao81cha said:


> This happened to me also. I notice some hydras at the edge of my sponge filter. Water perameter was great. So I started looking really hard to see if could see any planeria or hydras. They are hard to find if your not suspecting them. When you don notice you are already infested.


Yuck, I sure hope not. But the shrimp died with no noticeable attack marks, and all the parasites I have (I think) are nematodes. They're a pain but they're not deadly. 

Which is why it was probably SIDS or old age. He was oldish looking.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Just read your post. I had this same problem a month ago...few of my CRS suddenly started dropping and appeared dead (upside down, not moving, twitching a bit) but then after I removed them into another tank, a few hours later one of them would suddenly come back to live and spring back to his feet! A couple of them did this but the majority of them died in the end. I still haven't figured out what was the cause of all this.


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> That happened to one of my amanos. He just started what looked like a mild seizure and then just slowly rolled over and died. It happens. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> BTW, you should look into raising your gH and kH. Ideally it'll be between 4-6 and 1-2. Extremely soft water leads to molting problems over time. This could possibly be the cause of death for that shrimp.


 OMG I THINK YOU JUST SOLVED MY PROBLEM I started having problems with my cherry shrimp doing that about 1-5 a week right after i stopped using tap water to top off wish i could do that with my crystals from 12 im down to 5 but last time i did it killed them


----------

